# Library Spotlight - Quartarone Guitar Reveries



## Cory Pelizzari (Jul 22, 2020)

Get it here: https://valiantsamples.com/products/quartarone-guitar-reveries
Buy an album: https://corypelizzari.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Denkii (Jul 23, 2020)

Oh no...you are my wallet's nemesis my dude.


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jul 27, 2020)

@Cory Pelizzari this more cost your inflicting on me , first was seventh heaven and now this. I’ve been after a playable ambient guitar sound for months , nearly bought the 8dio then I saw this


----------

